# Creative writing



## CelticWanderer (Nov 19, 2014)

ey guys and gals, Any of you got some creative writes you'd like to share? I wanna read yalls souls. 
I'll kick it off with a few
*Lazy Gas Station Days*
Crystals to my cranium.
Crepuscular rays in my hair.
Homeless is how I'd like to be.

*Suffering and Freedom*
Cataracts have grown over my eyes.
Blinding me from the gorgeous tragedy
That bestows wandering winds to my moored soul.

Suffering and freedom on the East coast.
Pines call to me like a mother
Searching for her lost young.
Desperate and warm.

Lounging in the decay and sap filtered light,
I find myself.
I am calloused fingers looking for scratch and song.
A Vagabond of soft heart and pernicious wrongs.

*Once I Leave*
Instead of open skies and gold clouds, 
Its florescent lights and shuffling crowds.
Once I'm gone I'll never miss another sunrise. 
My neck will ache from looking up, 
But at least I won't look down in defeat. 
Once I'm gone,
The only weight I'll carry is a pack and dreams. 
Instead of a past that looks darker through the seasons. 
I am watching from further away everyday.
I am disconnected from everyone.
They try to talk to me and I spit back dial tones.
I am burning my bridges;
Wearing the embers in my teeth.
My grin will be brilliant,
From all the smoulders I'll eat.
I'll leave the cage I've been pacing ruts in.
Clipped wings will grow anew.
Fresh feathers with a sense of purpose.
I'll smell like rain before it hits the smog.
I'll sing like I was born to, 
Just like bird songs.
I'm not here to make you proud.
I'm not here to stay silent in these rooms.
I'm not here and I never really was. 
_I'm already gone._


----------



## buffalobill (Nov 19, 2014)

The western winds attracts like kin
In our minds weve got no time
to sit and ponder petty weight
of jobs and unequal economic state 
but at this rate were bound to loose 
and when we do youll have to choose 
to become a kin or filled with sin
gangsters, patients and rebel folk
will strike the glass of buisness bloak 
So sit and soak in the mystery of this post
and see you soon in the sky like a balloon haha


----------



## buffalobill (Nov 19, 2014)

I carry my weight 
true and through
two feet forward?
One tangled up shoe
an unballanced world
wearry what to do
hop on without me worried and skewed


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 19, 2014)

don't deprive me
of my real chosen
earth birth mother
some mineral wanting
civilization
impeding, haunting


----------



## CelticWanderer (Nov 19, 2014)

Good stuff Bill 
I especially like the second one


----------



## Rob Nothing (Nov 20, 2014)

great stuff, thanks! 

Had loads of sh** flashing through my head last couple of months
too fast to write down
fleeting like glimpses of something
unnatural illumined through the barreling woodland
rays of sun

maybe some day soon


----------



## CelticWanderer (Nov 20, 2014)

severin said:


> _fleeting like glimpses of something
> unnatural illumined through the barreling woodland
> rays of sun_
> 
> maybe some day soon



fuckkin chills


----------

